
What made Xerox PARC special? Who else today is like them? - yarapavan
https://www.quora.com/What-made-Xerox-PARC-special-Who-else-today-is-like-them/answer/Alan-Kay-11?share=1
======
Cypheroptik
The people. No organization comes close to Xerox PARC in terms of innovation.

